# MVPR - our local branch line



## tw001_tw (Jul 24, 2008)

A few Mondays ago, my son and I were at the park shooting off a few rockets. A railroad line goes right past the park. Between firings a train went by, and of course we stopped, stood, and watched it as it went by. I had never seen the trains before. They said 'Missouri & Valley Park' on them. I have lived in this area my whole life, and never new there was a MVPR (Missouri and Valley Park railroad). 

So, I did some research on line, and today we went to their office. This is what we found right out front. Their small switching yard is where we found the engines. Jackpot!!! 





























This last picture I posted to show you one of its jobs. You see that industry looking building on the right side way back there? that's the Crystler plant here in Fenton (the city/township where we live). That is one of the businesses the MVPR services. It also services a quarry, a lumber yard, and 'a few other business'.










Just thought I'd share. Have a good one folks!


----------



## tw001_tw (Jul 24, 2008)

And on a side note, we also caught a UP load of coal today too. Here are a couple of snapshots from that. 
2 engines in the front









lost of coal cars in the middle










and one engine bringing up the rear.









We really had a train filled day today. We were in Kirkwood (township in the suburbs of St. louis) to pick up some Amtrak tickets for next Monday (going on a short trip for a few hours.) I'll post some pics of that trip if it works out well.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I found the listing for the GMTX. They are a leasing company but they do not list the engines you have shown. Maybe they purchased them? The last sequential engine listed was 405. You show 409 and 410. Good looking engines too!
GMTX LINK


----------

